# Avatar The Last Airbender vs Samurai Jack



## VJPholwanna (Jun 5, 2010)

Which show was better?
Who would win in a fight;
Aang or Jack?

My money's on Aang. And I like Avatar better. 

Forgot to say that one fight is without Avatar state and one with Avatar state.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jun 5, 2010)

I find Samurai Jack a better series than Avatar, and in a fight Jack wins easily, he fights with guys that are as powerful as the avatar on a daily basis and is alot faster.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 5, 2010)

Jack ultrarapes in both.


----------



## God (Jun 5, 2010)

^ Good one


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 5, 2010)

I think Avatar was a better show. One of the main points was people who were different colors and from different places coming together for a common cause. 

However, Jack speedblitzes everyone in the Avatarverse. Jack is easily hypersonic, and the closest thing to supersonic in Avatar is the Avatars themselves.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 5, 2010)

I stop caring for Avatar after the second season, but I hope the movie is good though. The last time I check Aang is not even super sonic, and Jack will kill him in seconds.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 5, 2010)

Both shows were very good, and it's a matter of personal opinion on which one was better.

For a fight, Jack absolutely destroys Aang. He far, far faster and stronger. Aang could try to fly if he wants, but Jack will jump good before he even gets far off the ground and slice Aang in two.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 5, 2010)

Both shows were good, but frankly I prefer Samurai Jack over Avatar...pity Jack still hasn't gotten the ending he desrves yet.

in a fight Jack would win, he's faster, stronger and more durable than Aang is...and even in the slight possibility that the sword won't cut Aang, jack can still just use the flat edge of it to bludgeon him to death.


----------



## God (Jun 5, 2010)

Aang can shield himself with his air ball. That thing is massive is can blow people right off of cliffsides.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jun 5, 2010)

Samurai jack was better. The third season of avatar made me feel disappointed at many things where as jack never left me unhappy.

Also Jack murder stomps Aang five ways to Monday.


----------



## Jigglypuff (Jun 5, 2010)

Samurai Jack was a more badass than Aang.


----------



## Alita (Jun 5, 2010)

Avatar was better IMO.

In a fight jack wins if he Aang starts in base.

But if Aang starts in avatar state I say aang wins. Even with jack being faster I don't see him getting through that elemental barrier Aang has while in avatar state. And OBD lists aang as being at least a city buster.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jun 5, 2010)

Alita54 said:


> Avatar was better IMO.
> 
> In a fight jack wins if he Aang starts in base.
> 
> But if Aang starts in avatar state I say aang wins. Even with jack being faster I don't see him getting through that elemental barrier Aang has while in avatar state. And OBD lists aang as being at least a city buster.



He beat a trio of elemental deity all by himself that were as powerful as Aku, even AS Aang won't be much trouble for him.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 5, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Both shows were very good, and it's a matter of personal opinion on which one was better unless your name happens to be Onomatopoeia in which case, it's not so much an opinion as it is an undeniable fact.



Indeed.

Avatar lost ALOT of points when Aang pussied out and used Energybending. And even that might not have been so bad if they have actually taken the time to properly set it up instead of just randomly shoehorning it in at the end of an episode entirely dedicated to having his past lives tell him to kill Ozai.

Yangchen: "Your duty as an Avatar supercedes your Airbender teachings."
Aang: "Aw shucks, I guess I'll have to take your advice and kill this incredibly dangerous man so he can't hurt anyone."
Lion Turtle: "Here have this magic spell that will solve all your problems at no cost."

Samurai Jack ultrarapes.


----------



## God (Jun 5, 2010)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> He beat a trio of elemental deity all by himself that were as powerful as Aku, even AS Aang won't be much trouble for him.



What were their greatest feats?


----------



## kokodeshide (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that the people that say Aang even has a chance of doing anything, have not seen all of samurai jack.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, the sword won't hurt him, and I'm sure if it can't cut him it can't bludgeon him either, but assuming there's bloodlust, I guess he can still punch him to death at hipersonic speeds.

Maybe the surprise and the startling will give aang the opportunity to use the little advantage earth sight will be able to give to in order cut his head off with an air blade.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2010)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Yangchen: "Your duty as an Avatar supercedes your Airbender teachings."
> Aang: "Aw shucks, I guess I'll have to take your advice and kill this incredibly dangerous man so he can't hurt anyone."
> Lion Turtle: "Here have this magic spell that will solve all your problems at no cost."



I disagree, The origins of bending are something that have been hinted at since the beginning of season one with healing in water bending and moon spirit empowering the water benders, referred to in chis and chakras in season two, explained during the seasons how the avatar is the avatar of the earth's spirit and that it is from him that humans gained the ability to bend and finally with the lion turtle who teaches him that there is always another way.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jun 5, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Well, the sword won't hurt him, and I'm sure if it can't cut him it can't bludgeon him either, but *assuming there's bloodlust*, I guess he can still punch him to death at hipersonic speeds.
> 
> Maybe the surprise and the startling will give aang the opportunity to use the little advantage earth sight will be able to give to in order cut his head off with an air blade.



If that was the case the sword would work on Aang just fine.


----------



## God (Jun 5, 2010)

I still on't see how he would get through the air shield.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jun 5, 2010)

Cubey said:


> I still on't see how he would get through the air shield.



You know the trio I talked about early were living embodiments of wind, fire and earth. That blade is far mightier then anything Aang ever had to deal with.


----------



## God (Jun 5, 2010)

Again, what were their feats? What have they done?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 5, 2010)

Being as powerful as aku is nice


----------



## God (Jun 5, 2010)

Circular reasoning.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jun 5, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Again, what were their feats? What have they done?



If I can found the epi I'll link you to it.


----------



## God (Jun 5, 2010)

Take your time


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eSrBBLsXyU[/YOUTUBE]


I think it's this 


Hardly Avatar State level feats. And he can't beat aang the way he beat them.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jun 5, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eSrBBLsXyU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> I think it's this
> ...



Yes this is the battle,but I was sure he beat them in a straight fight..or maybe that was the Crystal/Ruby Titan I was thinking about.


----------



## God (Jun 5, 2010)

Aang would stomp them.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 5, 2010)

Isn't Jack massively faster than Aang? He is peak human at most, and Jack will cut his head off before he even gets a chance to throw up a shield. So Aang is not putting up any wind barriers.


----------



## God (Jun 5, 2010)

Aang is faster than the eye can see and can amp himself with wind manipulation.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 5, 2010)

Jack is hypersonic and has taken hits from things better than what Aang can dish out.


----------



## God (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah, like?

Aang can put up a shield before Jack closes distance.


----------



## kokodeshide (Jun 5, 2010)

Didn't jack kill an army of robots before a drop of water dropped like 6 feet?

He too fast and powerful for Aang, he would either kill him before he did anything or kill him after Aang embarrasses himself in front of jack.

And dont forget jack can jump good :ho


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 5, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Both shows were good, but frankly I prefer Samurai Jack over Avatar...pity *Jack still hasn't gotten the ending he desrves yet.*
> 
> in a fight Jack would win, he's faster, stronger and more durable than Aang is...and even in the slight possibility that the sword won't cut Aang, jack can still just use the flat edge of it to bludgeon him to death.



God I hope the movie doesn't get stuck in development hell.


----------



## God (Jun 5, 2010)

kokodeshide said:


> Didn't jack kill an army of robots before a drop of water dropped like 6 feet?
> 
> He too fast and powerful for Aang, he would either kill him before he did anything or kill him after Aang embarrasses himself in front of jack.
> 
> And dont forget jack can jump good :ho



Jack isn't more powerful than AS Aang in the slightest.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 5, 2010)

Also Even if Aang were to win the fight he can never be as pimp as Jack.

I mean look at him in that suit


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 5, 2010)

kokodeshide said:


> Didn't jack kill an army of robots before a drop of water dropped like 6 feet?
> 
> He too fast and powerful for Aang, he would either kill him before he did anything or kill him after Aang embarrasses himself in front of jack.
> 
> And dont forget jack can jump good :ho



Actually, the glass was dropped from about waist length, Jack killed some futuristic robots, and sheathed his sword before the glass hit the ground. He is insanely faster than Aang. But yeah, your right.

And if he's really survived re-entry, I don't see Aang hurting him. Especially with no speed cap.


----------



## God (Jun 5, 2010)

When did Jack survive reentry?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 5, 2010)

Samurai Jack is a better show/series.

He also massively rapes Aang, Avatar state or not.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 5, 2010)

Hasn't Jack also like, fallen off of mountains and taken beatings from futuristic robots?


----------



## God (Jun 5, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Hasn't Jack also like, fallen off of mountains and taken beatings from futuristic robots?



Falling off of mountains does not equal to mountain level durability. At best, I'd say multi-city block level, and it also depends on the height of the mountain.

Futuristic robots means nothing. What could they do?

As for AS Aang, he casually raised the sea to douse fires across the Earth Kingdom, his air blasts have eroded rock, has reacted to lightning, which should be at least supersonic. His speed can be amped by airbending.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 5, 2010)

Cubey said:


> When did Jack survive reentry?



Episode 4-7 It's one of the really early ones.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 6, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Falling off of mountains does not equal to mountain level durability. At best, I'd say multi-city block level, and it also depends on the height of the mountain.



Strawman, he never claimed such.


----------



## God (Jun 6, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Strawman, he never claimed such.



Fallacy fallacy. Never said he did, referring to the wiki.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 6, 2010)

The way you worded it implied you did.

I'm also still loling at an airball stopping Jack at all. Mr. I can lift 700 ton sumo's.

Also, Mr. I can jump around with multiple multi-ton boulders strapped to me.


----------



## God (Jun 6, 2010)

He was getting thrown around by weak ass elementals.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 6, 2010)

Cubey said:


> He was getting thrown around by weak ass elementals.



Aang has had trouble with normal soldiers.

I can do this to.


----------



## God (Jun 6, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Aang has had trouble with normal soldiers.
> 
> I can do this to.



I'm discussing AS Aang. We know normal Aang is low-end.


----------



## Storminator Steel (Jun 6, 2010)

Samurai Jack was the better show what without the fangirl pandering and that insufferable marry sue Katara and that angst pretty boy Zuko, ewe.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jun 6, 2010)

Cubey said:


> I still on't see how he would get through the air shield.



He has more than enough stength to get throgh it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 6, 2010)

Jack would stomp all over Aang, Avatar State or not


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 6, 2010)

Ozai's bent lightning is not the same as real lightning. Real lightning isn't anywhere near the speed of light. Ozai's lightning could tag bloodusted Barry Allen.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh Snap            .


----------



## Respite (Jun 6, 2010)

Samurai Jack Would But Rape Ang  In Avatar State or not.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Isn't Jack massively faster than Aang? He is peak human at most, and Jack will cut his head off before he even gets a chance to throw up a shield. So Aang is not putting up any wind barriers.



Sword doesn't cut aang  He has to go down with his fists for this one.





Level7N00b said:


> Actually, the glass was dropped from about waist length, Jack killed some futuristic robots, and sheathed his sword before the glass hit the ground. He is insanely faster than Aang. But yeah, your right.
> .



Futuristic Red-Shirt robots sounds and awfully lot generic. I mean some of them used to get ripped to freaking shreds by surface cristals. We both know "robots" was just a way so they could show lots and lots and lots of "blood" without showing blood.
Remember the three archer's army of a great conquerer who was made entirelly of "robots"?
So yeah, sometimes "robots" were might aswell be made of paper, and sometimes, they were armored indestructible tanks in the shape of a little kitten. Awfully subjective.
And Jack's speed is equally subjective. I mean, again, the archers were fucking insane, but motorcycles gave him trouble.
You of course remember the spartan episode where runs from the top of a cliff to the middle of daring battle out fucking nowhere but then his fighting speed isn't that amazingly superior to aang's and it also displayed hundred of red shirt humans slicing off through minotaur cyborgs like they were made of freaking butter. Every chop was another head off. Really. It wouldn't be easier if they were made of rubber. One of them _pulls_ their arm off and beats him up with it.
Some of these cyborgs were exploding just from bumping against their shields!
I remember that final boss being beaten by having future king leonidas just litterally throwing the katana, not even very hard at the huge mecha lovecraftian spider zord in between the eyes and the little fucker just breaking and going through barely like it offered any resistance and through the skull. With a tiny litttle hole, it auto kills it before falling to the ground and then, like a michael bay angel, EXPLODING TO HELL! for no particular reason.
Sometimes, he has to be magically hypersonic, and sometimes, well, you saw the Fire Wind and Earth clip.
Aang would stomp _that_ jack.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2010)

Rambles aside.

Even though Aang's stile is completely different.

They look pretty even here.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IajsPlUFJgM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 6, 2010)

Seriously man if the movie ever comes out Jack better use a Ki push at least once.

Preferably to solo a red shirt army of a cliff.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2010)

What? I want the scottsman to do that


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 6, 2010)

Scotsman's Wife probably does this while sleeping.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2010)

Scottsman's wife Vs Bro (Homestuck)

Outstanding Thread.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 6, 2010)

The Gods themselves would tremble.


----------



## Michael (Jun 6, 2010)

Jack rapes in both scenarios. He showed better speed feats than Aang by far.  Speedblitz, GG.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2010)

With numbers after his name for extra badassery amirite?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 6, 2010)

Only thing more badass would be to have the entire name be numbers.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2010)

It would, but that wouldn't be fit for just a Supreme Ruler of Awesome,  AKA Supreme Ruler of Awesome 123


----------



## kokodeshide (Jun 6, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Actually, the glass was dropped from about waist length, Jack killed some futuristic robots, and sheathed his sword before the glass hit the ground. He is insanely faster than Aang. But yeah, your right.
> 
> And if he's really survived re-entry, I don't see Aang hurting him. Especially with no speed cap.



What i was talking about was the drop of water that fell from an icicle in a snow area IIRC, not the glass feat.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 6, 2010)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Avatar lost ALOT of points when Aang pussied out and used Energybending. And even that might not have been so bad if they have actually taken the time to properly set it up instead of just randomly shoehorning it in at the end of an episode entirely dedicated to having his past lives tell him to kill Ozai.
> 
> ...



Energybending being a plot device was a bit of a low point in the series to me, for the reasons that you've stated. It's just that the show was written well enough overall that this one low point sisn't bring down the entire series for me.



Cubey said:


> I still on't see how he would get through the air shield.



Maybe because Jack has sliced through futuristic metal like butter, and maybe because Jack is fast enough to slice through Aang before he even puts his air shield up anyway.



Cubey said:


> As for AS Aang, he casually raised the sea to douse fires across the Earth Kingdom, his air blasts have eroded rock, has reacted to lightning, which should be at least supersonic. His speed can be amped by airbending.



None of that helps him in the area of durability, which is not that high. Furthermore, Aang has never reacted to a real lightning bolt, onlycreated ones. Saying he can get fasted doesn't mean a thing. His speed is no where near Jack's.

Jack has feats of bullet timing, and he also caught a missile that was fired at him with his bare hand and threw it back at the guy who launched it.



Banhammer said:


> Sword doesn't cut aang  He has to go down with his fists for this one.



Actually, it will.

the rule was that in the hands of evil, the sword will not harm someone who is pure of heart. So that means in Jack's hands, it can still work just fine, but it just won't be as effective as it would be against an evil being such as Aku.

Even with his fists, Jack could beat Aang to death.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> the rule was that in the hands of evil, the sword will not harm someone who is pure of heart. So that means in Jack's hands, it can still work just fine, but it just won't be as effective as it would be against an evil being such as Aku.


You sure of this? I don't think I'dd be out of line if I asked to point out where he hurts a pure hearted guy in battle.


> Even with his fists, Jack could beat Aang to death.



Some fights say maybe. Others definitely. But a lot say not really.
I mean look at that one video where he fights shao lin monks. They're an extremely convenient video of how the fight could go and this without bringing aang's powers to the mix.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 6, 2010)

That would be hard to find since i dont think hes ever fought a pure hearted guy

but the sword quote was said in teh first episode IIRC


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 6, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> You sure of this? I don't think I'dd be out of line if I asked to point out where he hurts a pure hearted guy in battle.



That was literally the rule stated by Jack when Aku tried to stab him with his own Sword. I've watched it recently.



> Some fights say maybe. Others definitely. But a lot say not really.
> I mean look at that one video where he fights shao lin monks. They're an extremely convenient video of how the fight could go and this without bringing aang's powers to the mix.



Jack's physical strength is vastly superior to Aang's. Even if a blow from him didn't kill Aang, it would definitely either knock him out or deal enough damage that Aang would be rendered incapable of fighting further.

And there is no way Aang would be able to react to Jack's speed anyway. His elemental powers are a non-factor when he he'll have his body sliced in half or his face caved in from Jack's attacks.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2010)

I can see you being right about the sword. See, the cat robot might have counted as pure hearted but jack sliced through him.

And in any case, the Scottsman sword, despite wielded by a far than pure man, was still evidently a proper magical artifact of good, and nothing bad happened to it.

I think it might be somewhat fair to admit that fighting things of pure heart, it will at least behave like a normal sword, which means trouble for aang, because if his elemental shielding (assume he starts with them up) doesn't provide enough protection then I don't see him dodging sword blazing jack


On the fists however, I disagree. Video footage is just too compelling


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm watching the episode right now "Jack and the Zombies".

Jack sez: "Even I had forgotten that the sword was forged in purity and strength. It can only be used for good. In the hand of evil it can never harm an innocent."


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2010)

That does not exclude harming good in the hands of good. I mean, how good can you consider yourself if you're rushing at the benevolent Spirit of the Earth with your sword out?


I really don't care about Avatar for this thread, I'm just trying to set Jack's context properly.


----------



## God (Jun 6, 2010)

veget0010 said:


> He has more than enough stength to get throgh it.



Where is this strength? People keep saying this shit but fail to prove it.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> fucking lol



Hurr durr, take out the rest of my post right? It should be at least supersonic, I never said it should count as real lightning.



Narcissus said:


> Maybe because Jack has sliced through futuristic metal like butter



You can't slice through air. It's a different concept because the air shield would push him away and it's AoE is pretty vast.



> and maybe because Jack is fast enough to slice through Aang before he even puts his air shield up anyway.



He cannot cover 50m before Aang puts up a shield.



> None of that helps him in the area of durability, which is not that high. Furthermore, Aang has never reacted to a real lightning bolt, onlycreated ones. Saying he can get fasted doesn't mean a thing. His speed is no where near Jack's.



Even so, that "created" lightning bolt has shown properties of actual lightning. I dont want to sound like I'm using that to say he speedblitzes everyone, but it counts as supersonic speed, not to mention Aang can amp his speed with his air manipulation.



> Jack has feats of bullet timing, and he also caught a missile that was fired at him with his bare hand and threw it back at the guy who launched it.



Those are reactions. That's different from travel speed which is what's really needed to get to Aang and kill him before he can do anything.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2010)

Cutting a shield of air is something vastly different from cutting metal because the resistance comes not from hardness and molecular bond, but opposing force. He has to show himself stronger than forces that can easily lift his own weight should he choose to oppose them (rendering strength pretty useless unless he's a master of the Power = Weight trope. But if he's a troper then there's a whole new can of shitstorm to be opened here)


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 6, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> That does not exclude harming good in the hands of good. I mean, how good can you consider yourself if you're rushing at the benevolent Spirit of the Earth with your sword out?



Because that's attributing a quality to Jack's sword that was never shown or even stated.

If he was using the sword against a pure hearted person in self defense, then he could still consider himself to be a good person.



Cubey said:


> Where is this strength? People keep saying this shit but fail to prove it.



Have you watched the show? Because if you had then you would know that Jack cuts through steel and futuristic metal with ease, in addition to large monsters. Then there is the leg strength required for Jack's "jump good."



> You can't slice through air. It's a different concept because the air shield would push him away and it's AoE is pretty vast.



Really now? So no cutting weapon can get through Aang's air shield? What you're saying is nonsensical. If something has enough force behind it, it will make its way through a shield, and Jack can supply enough force to break through Aang's.



> He cannot cover 50m before Aang puts up a shield.



With his jump good, Jack would reach Aang pretty quickly, and with enough force to plow his sword straight through him.



> Even so, that "created" lightning bolt has shown properties of actual lightning. I dont want to sound like I'm using that to say he speedblitzes everyone, but it counts as supersonic speed, not to mention Aang can amp his speed with his air manipulation.



Aang is not supersonic, and you're pulling supersonic lightning out of nowhere.



> Those are reactions. That's different from travel speed which is what's really needed to get to Aang and kill him before he can do anything.



Which means Jack is more than fast enough to react to everything Aang can throw at him without a problem. And like I said, with jump good, Jack can reach Aang fast enough and kill him.


----------



## God (Jun 6, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Have you watched the show? Because if you had then you would know that Jack cuts through steel and futuristic metal with ease, in addition to large monsters. Then there is the leg strength required for Jack's "jump good."



Knew that already. The shit people are saying makes it sound like Jack can crush a city or something. No, that's a good feat, but nowhere near what people are hyping it to.



> Really now? So no cutting weapon can get through Aang's air shield?



Nice strawman.



> What you're saying is nonsensical. If something has enough force behind it, it will make its way through a shield, and Jack can supply enough force to break through Aang's.



I'll repeat, swords cannot cut through air. It is a completely different concept than cutting through metal, unless Jack's sword has actually cut through pressurized winds of this level (go to about 00:06:16)



> With his jump good, Jack would reach Aang pretty quickly, and with enough force to plow his sword straight through him.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iygxWHPULQ4[/YOUTUBE]

About 1:39 here. He shows the ability jump tremendous heights, nothing suggests he can jump at trajectories such as the ones you're claiming he can (or as I took your post to mean) and second, that Jump Good ability takes its time - that is, it uses the same mechanics as a normal jump (opposing Earth's gravity, and using your weight to shift on the return). It's simply a super-high jump.



> Aang is not supersonic, and you're pulling supersonic lightning out of nowhere.



No, I'm not.



First, created lightning is a terrible argument.



> Lightning can also occur within the ash clouds from volcanic eruptions, or can be caused by violent forest fires which generate sufficient dust to create a static charge.[1][5]
> How lightning initially forms is still a matter of debate:[6] Scientists have studied root causes ranging from atmospheric perturbations (wind, humidity, friction, and atmospheric pressure) to the impact of solar wind and accumulation of charged solar particles.[4] Ice inside a cloud is thought to be a key element in lightning development, and may cause a forcible separation of positive and negative charges within the cloud, thus assisting in the formation of lightning.[4]



There's a plethora of different ways lightning can be created, and scientists aren't even SURE how it's made. So you have no basis to say otherwise.

Second,



> Since light travels at a significantly greater speed than sound through air, an observer can approximate the distance to the strike by timing the interval between the visible lightning and the audible thunder it generates. At standard atmospheric temperature and pressures near ground level, sound will travel at roughly 343 m/s (1125 ft/sec); a lightning flash preceding its thunder by five seconds would be about one mile distant. A flash preceding thunder by three seconds is about one kilometer distant. Consequently, a lightning strike observed at a very close distance (within 100 meters) will be accompanied by the sound of a loud snap, instant thunder, and the smell of Ozone (03).



And if you didn't catch that, it says lightning far surpasses the speed of sound because its thunder can be heard 5 seconds after it. Unless lightning is viewed within 100 miles of its origin, which is exactly what happens here.

this level (00:22:47)



> Which means Jack is more than fast enough to react to everything Aang can throw at him without a problem. And like I said, with jump good, Jack can reach Aang fast enough and kill him.



No he can't, and he'll get tired from trying to outrun Aang's attacks


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jun 7, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> *Well, the sword won't hurt him,* and I'm sure if it can't cut him it can't bludgeon him either, but assuming there's bloodlust, I guess he can still punch him to death at hipersonic speeds.
> 
> Maybe the surprise and the startling will give aang the opportunity to use the little advantage earth sight will be able to give to in order cut his head off with an air blade.





Have you ever watched the show? Jack's sword can cut anything from giant futuristic skyscrapers to massive blocks of steel. Hell he even cut that adamantine robot. (with a little help from the gods)


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jun 7, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> That does not exclude harming good in the hands of good. I mean, how good can you consider yourself if you're rushing at the benevolent Spirit of the Earth with your sword out?



Ask the hero/great warrior of his people that was turn into a crystal/ruby and titan only wanted to fight and die honorable to go to Valhalla, or better yet TX-9.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't think I remember those episodes.What are they? 





Tenacious Lee said:


> Have you ever watched the show? Jack's sword can cut anything from giant futuristic skyscrapers to massive blocks of steel. Hell he even cut that adamantine robot. (with a little help from the gods)


Thanks for not reading the thread. How useful. As if I ever claimed it was related to durability..
Also "with a little help from the gods" isn't really something you can account for here.


And finally, robots in JackWorld are mostly complete junk


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 7, 2010)

The one with the dude and Valhalla was Jack and the Lava Monster.Tx-9 is from Tale of X9.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 7, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Knew that already. The shit people are saying makes it sound like Jack can crush a city or something. No, that's a good feat, but nowhere near what people are hyping it to.



I haven't seen anyone make any such claim. But it is undeniable that Jack's strength is superior to Aang's.




> Nice strawman.



Nice try. It was a question to show how silly what you said was, not a statement saying you made that claim.




> I'll repeat, swords cannot cut through air. It is a completely different concept than cutting through metal, unless Jack's sword has actually cut through pressurized winds of this level (go to about 00:06:16)



...

Did you really just say that Jack is going to have a problem getting through that wind, when Katara was managing to walk through it for a few seconds, and both she and Sokka were able to hold on to some rocks without getting blown off? And the force that his winds threw Sokka at weren't even enough to harm him at all.

Awful argument.



> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iygxWHPULQ4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> About 1:39 here. He shows the ability jump tremendous heights, nothing suggests he can jump at trajectories such as the ones you're claiming he can (or as I took your post to mean) and second, that Jump Good ability takes its time - that is, it uses the same mechanics as a normal jump (opposing Earth's gravity, and using your weight to shift on the return). It's simply a super-high jump.



Jack's jump good shows the tremendous leg strength he has. In other words, not only is he more than capable of getting through Aang's wind. And if Aang flies, Jack will be able to jump through it as well.



> No, I'm not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No it isn't. 

Lightning that is created via magical means has never been accepted to move as fast as real lightning because there is no basis to say it does. Trying to compare character-created lightning to naturally created lightning doesn't work.





> Second,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Considering that Avatar characters are hit by attacks that are not in the speed range of lightning at all, trying to use inconsistent feats does not help your case. Furthermore, you're using double standards in your argument. Even if the lightning moved that fast, it would only be a reaction feat for Aang (like you said for Jack), meaning Aang still isn't supersonic.



> No he can't, and he'll get tired from trying to outrun Aang's attacks



More like Jack will be busy slicing Aang in half.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2010)

The avatar lightning dillema? Not this again :-/


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Narcissus (Jun 7, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> The avatar lightning dillema? Not this again :-/



The lightning in Avatar has some pretty decent speed, just not the speed of natural lightning.

But yeah, I really would rather avoid this can of worms again too.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> The lightning in Avatar has some pretty decent speed, just not the speed of natural lightning.



ahum, yeah, well.. Let's just put it down on the floor and walk away with our hands up. No funny business.


----------



## God (Jun 7, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> I haven't seen anyone make any such claim. But it is undeniable that Jack's strength is superior to Aang's.



Ok, but people seem to be hyping it way too much. A simple "he's stronger than Aang" would suffice.



> Nice try. It was a question to show how silly what you said was, not a statement saying you made that claim.



Um, no. You're using a statement that completely changes what I said to try "show me how silly what I said was".




> ...
> 
> Did you really just say that Jack is going to have a problem getting through that wind, when Katara was managing to walk through it for a few seconds, and both she and Sokka were able to hold on to some rocks without getting blown off? And the force that his winds threw Sokka at weren't even enough to harm him at all.
> 
> Awful argument.



Excellent dodge. You can clearly see the bulk of his power in within that sphere encompassing Aang. Just the resulting wind coming from his shield was enough to do that. You haven't proven Jack can slice his way through that, not to mention slicing through it won't do anything. Air molecules are vastly loose, it's not like the shield is gonna have a hole where Jack "cuts" it.



> Jack's jump good shows the tremendous leg strength he has. In other words, not only is he more than capable of getting through Aang's wind. And if Aang flies, Jack will be able to jump through it as well.



He hasn't shown to be able to jump at that trajectory, like I said. If he jumps, he jumps in a straight and vertical motion for a good height. That won't do anything to Aang, who's across 50 meters.



> No it isn't.
> 
> Lightning that is created via magical means has never been accepted to move as fast as real lightning because there is no basis to say it does. Trying to compare character-created lightning to naturally created lightning doesn't work.



I can accept this. But see below though.



> Considering that Avatar characters are hit by attacks that are not in the speed range of lightning at all, trying to use inconsistent feats does not help your case. Furthermore, you're using double standards in your argument. Even if the lightning moved that fast, it would only be a reaction feat for Aang (like you said for Jack), meaning Aang still isn't supersonic.



I never said they were lightning speed. But when they have attacks like Combustion Man's booms and things like Earth Sense, no really hard to imagine.

Second, I never said he could travel at that speed. Clearly that is a reaction feat, I would be a fool to use that to prove otherwise. If I did, then my mistake.



> More like Jack will be busy slicing Aang in half.



I just explained why that most likely will not happen.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 8, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Ok, but people seem to be hyping it way too much. A simple "he's stronger than Aang" would suffice.



And maybe because his physical strength is well beyond Aang's here. Physically, Aang has nothing at all that comes close to Jack.




> Um, no. You're using a statement that completely changes what I said to try "show me how silly what I said was".



Your comment was "you can't slice through air." 

So I asked the question "can no cutting weapon get through Aang's shield?"

But if you'd prefer, I'll rephrase my claim. Jack will power through Aang's air and cut *him* down.




> Excellent dodge. You can clearly see the bulk of his power in within that sphere encompassing Aang. Just the resulting wind coming from his shield was enough to do that. You haven't proven Jack can slice his way through that, not to mention slicing through it won't do anything. Air molecules are vastly loose, it's not like the shield is gonna have a hole where Jack "cuts" it.



The only dodging going on here is your own. Aang's wind wasn't strong enough to hurt Sokka, who was standing right next to Aang, and Katara was still managing to walk through it. Jack, who is far stronger to either of them, would walk through that.

And like I said earlier, once Jack gets in close range, he'd run Aang through.



> He hasn't shown to be able to jump at that trajectory, like I said. If he jumps, he jumps in a straight and vertical motion for a good height. That won't do anything to Aang, who's across 50 meters.



For one, it shows that his leg strength is enough to power through the wind on the ground, and Aang wouldn't get far into the air before Jack reached him.



> I can accept this. But see below though.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said they were lightning speed. But when they have attacks like Combustion Man's booms and things like Earth Sense, no really hard to imagine.




Combustion man gave them more trouble than almost anyone else
Aang's earth sense was never shown to be as good as Toph's

Besides, they still consistently have trouble with attacks that are not supersonic. "It's not hard to imagine" isn't an argument.



> Second, I never said he could travel at that speed. Clearly that is a reaction feat, I would be a fool to use that to prove otherwise. If I did, then my mistake.



It was more so the fact that you said it about Jack reacting, but not about Aang. Also, Jack's reaction time is better than Anng's. He would be able to block and counter any attack Aang throws at him.



> I just explained why that most likely will not happen.



Not well enough though. I've just explained why Jack could make his way to Aang and kill him.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 8, 2010)

Jacks murderstomps both categories


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2010)

outstanding contribuition


----------



## Pompous (Jun 8, 2010)

Long ago in a distant land, I, Aku the Shape-shifting Master of Darkness, unleashed an unspeakable evil... but a foolish Avatar warrior stepped forth to oppose me. So I destroyed him. THE END!


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 8, 2010)

Avatar was a much better show, animation was better, music was better, voice acting was better, and everything they fought wasn't a robot.

That being said Jack rapestomps the Avatarverse in a fight.


----------



## Pompous (Jun 8, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> Avatar was a much better show,


Lies.



> animation was better,


Newer show with a bigger budget, SJ was much more interesting visually. 



> music was better, voice acting was better,


Disagreed. Hell Aku was much better done than Iroh and it's the same VA



> and everything they fought wasn't a robot.


Instead they can't hit each other!


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2010)

So much symbolic blood so much symbolic blood.


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 8, 2010)

Pompous said:


> Lies.



I don't tell lies, just the truth.




> Newer show with a bigger budget, SJ was much more interesting visually.


 
Newer show, bigger budget, who cares it still looks better.


> Disagreed. Hell Aku was much better done than Iroh and it's the same VA



Aku had like no emotion, at least Iroh had different emotions. Jack and the Scotsman where the best voiced people in the show. Avatar has friggin Mark Hamil.



> Instead they can't hit each other!



Instead they created a different original way to use elemental power, instead of just casually slashing robots in half. I mean who hasn't seen that before.


----------



## Pompous (Jun 8, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> I don't tell lies, just the truth.






> Newer show, bigger budget, who cares it still looks better.


Again disagreed. Faux anime is a very boring style.



> Aku had like no emotion.


 




> Instead they created a different original way to use elemental power, instead of just casually slashing robots in half. I mean who hasn't seen that before.



Are you seriously praising shooting fire our of your fists as something original?


----------



## Fang (Jun 8, 2010)

Aku is seriously the main reason to watch Samurai Jack.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2010)

Pompous said:


> Instead they can't hit each other!


----------



## Fang (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm not going through all the pages here but Jack didn't lift the Sumo weighed over 700 tons, he braced him, it similar basically to what Hulk did benching but not lifting that infamous billions of tons over him back from Secret Wars.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 8, 2010)

Jack still cuts Aang in half, so it doesn't matter


----------



## God (Jun 8, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> And maybe because his physical strength is well beyond Aang's here. Physically, Aang has nothing at all that comes close to Jack.



This still doesn't account for the hype his strength has received ITT.



> Your comment was "you can't slice through air."
> 
> So I asked the question "can no cutting weapon get through Aang's shield?"



Derp.



> So no cutting weapon can get through Aang's air shield?††



You made it seem as if I was suggesting that, and that you were simply drawing a logical conclusion from it. The difference here is instead of using the word "can" you used "so".



> But if you'd prefer, I'll rephrase my claim. Jack will power through Aang's air and cut *him* down.



That's the same shit. When has he ever powered through things like this? Show me a feat of him ramming things on that level, at least. It shouldn't be too hard to back up such a straightforward claim 



> The only dodging going on here is your own. Aang's wind wasn't strong enough to hurt Sokka, who was standing right next to Aang, and Katara was still managing to walk through it. Jack, who is far stronger to either of them, would walk through that.



Como? He wasn't trying to hurt Sokka. That was an air ball.

Lol at Sokka standing next to him, he was across the clifftop holding on for dear life. Katara could barely walk walk through the sheer WIND coming off his shield. Maybe Jack could do that, but I haven't seen anything to suggest he could force his way through the shield itself.



> And like I said earlier, once Jack gets in close range, he'd run Aang through.



How would he do that when Aang is so well-shielded?



> For one, it shows that his leg strength is enough to power through the wind on the ground,



What wind? All he did was jump super-high. His leg strength is good, but I still doubt he could get through that shield.



> and Aang wouldn't get far into the air before Jack reached him.



That just makes it worse. Since jack has never shown to Jump Good at angles parallel to the ground, only perpendicular.



> Combustion man gave them more trouble than almost anyone else
> Aang's earth sense was never shown to be as good as Toph's




Yeah because his attacks can decimate things within a large AoE
True, but he has the experience and power of every Avatar. He was overpowering Ozai even though his firebending was never shown to be as good as his



> Besides, they still consistently have trouble with attacks that are not supersonic.



When was this? They've been able to counter almost every attack that's been thrown at them in the series.



> "It's not hard to imagine" isn't an argument.



Sure it is. It's the same as saying "It's not a stretch of the imagination to.."



> It was more so the fact that you said it about Jack reacting, but not about Aang.



Thought that'd be obvious via the video.



> Also, Jack's reaction time is better than Anng's. He would be able to block and counter any attack Aang throws at him.



Aang's most powerful attacks can kill Jack so trying to block would be a fool's game.



> Not well enough though.



Yes.. I gave you multiple sources of evidence to prove my point. You've failed to provide me with the one feat I've asked for (Jack slicing or powering through things on the level of that air shield)



> I've just explained why Jack could make his way to Aang and kill him.



No you haven't. Not only is Jump Good not a speed feat/ability, Jack also doesn't have the feats to get through Aang's defenses (AFAIK) or survive his best attacks.

Let alone the fact that simply dodging all his attacks would be playing a war of attrition and would run him out of stamina.


----------



## Fang (Jun 8, 2010)

Jack has fought intangible elemental Gods, so why would air shields be a problem?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 8, 2010)

the answer is

they won't

what prize do I win


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2010)

TWF said:


> Jack has fought intangible elemental Gods, so why would air shields be a problem?



:-/


I'm gonna intervene here. If you mean what I think you mean, he struggled against them for a little while in a less than equivalent battle to an avatar state to say the least before he tricked Fire to hit Wind which caused him to flip the fuck out and wipe out the other ones along with him.


Jack still takes the Avatar, very likely, hell the pimp suit he was wearing at the time solos, just not in that rather misleading way.


----------



## God (Jun 8, 2010)

TWF said:


> Jack has fought intangible elemental Gods, so why would air shields be a problem?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eSrBBLsXyU[/YOUTUBE]

As if the word God means anything. If by "fought" you mean "got his ass thrown around by", then okay.

Where the fuck did intangible come from?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 8, 2010)

regardless, he still stomps Aang


----------



## God (Jun 8, 2010)

If you think you can prove it, argue the points.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 8, 2010)

pfft, like I'm wasting my time reading a bunch of worthless arguments


----------



## Fang (Jun 8, 2010)

How the fuck is fire or wind tangible?

And good job at trying to snipe there, as if I was implying anything about the Goddesses being omnipotent or something.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2010)

TWF said:


> How the fuck is fire or wind tangible?


The explanation will be unhelpful and bore you.
the heart of the matter still stands though.
He didn't really do much against them. Not directly at least.
Pay no attention to me though, I'm here for the post count


----------



## God (Jun 8, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> pfft, like I'm wasting my time reading a bunch of worthless arguments



Hmm, no argument, and no proof to support your claims? Tis what I thought.



TWF said:


> How the fuck is fire or wind tangible?



You're joking right? Please tell me you're kidding.





> 2.	intangible - incapable of being perceived by the senses especially the sense of touch; "the intangible constituent of energy"- James Jeans
> impalpable
> abstract - existing only in the mind; separated from embodiment; "abstract words like `truth' and `justice'"
> tangible, touchable - perceptible by the senses especially the sense of touch; "skin with a tangible roughness"
> ...







> 1. Lacking material form or substance. See Synonyms at immaterial.
> 2. Law Of or relating to property or an asset that does not have value in material form, as a right or patent.



Did you just claim matter/energy is intangible?



> And good job at trying to snipe there, as if I was implying anything about the Goddesses being omnipotent or something.



Why bring it up then?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 8, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Hmm, no argument, and no proof to support your claims? Tis what I thought.



I'd rather watch MGS cutscenes than waste my time on a thread with an outcome so obvious that a ten year old can see it


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2010)

Cubey, semantics don't help to promote dialogue. You know what TWF meant, do try to work with it.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 8, 2010)

As a better show, I think Avatar was better. In a fight, Jack roflstomps


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 8, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Did you just claim matter/energy is intangible?



you know what he means, ie Logia style intangibility 

this is Unknown level


----------



## God (Jun 8, 2010)

He could've just said that. When I see intangible, I take it as intangible. I take it back then, TWF.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> I'd rather watch MGS cutscenes than waste my time on a thread with an outcome so obvious that a ten year old can see it



Then why are you still here?



Crimson Dragoon said:


> you know what he means, ie Logia style intangibility
> 
> this is Unknown level



I'm sorry for taking a word for its actual meaning. I won't do that anymore then.


----------



## Pompous (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey if he brings up the JACK ONRY FIGHTTO ROBOTTO shit...


rawrawraw said:


> As a better show, I think Avatar was better.



Why?


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 8, 2010)

If they weren't TVY7, that'd totally be a cigarette.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2010)

Did china have any form of tobacco?


----------



## VJPholwanna (Jun 8, 2010)

Lol. In China people who are like 16+ smoke as a recreational activity with their bosses.

And how did this thread get so many replies?


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 10, 2010)

Cubey said:


> This still doesn't account for the hype his strength has received ITT.



Not really.



> Derp.



Snorlax.jpeg



> You made it seem as if I was suggesting that, and that you were simply drawing a logical conclusion from it. The difference here is instead of using the word "can" you used "so".



You're going in circles with this. Your statement was "you can't cut through wind." That statement is silly because there are indeed characters who could slice through Aang's air shield. 




> That's the same shit. When has he ever powered through things like this? Show me a feat of him ramming things on that level, at least. It shouldn't be too hard to back up such a straightforward claim



This isn't a hard concept. Jack has enough leg strength to jump into the air with a large boulder strapped to his back. His arm strength was enough to catch a missile out of the air. Aang's air failed to overcome Sokka and Katatra's physical strength.



> Como? He wasn't trying to hurt Sokka. That was an air ball.





Aang was holding back either. He was in a fit of pure rage and was not controlling his Avatar state powers at all until Katara talked him down.



> Lol at Sokka standing next to him, he was across the clifftop holding on for dear life. Katara could barely walk walk through the sheer WIND coming off his shield. Maybe Jack could do that, but I haven't seen anything to suggest he could force his way through the shield itself.





Did you even watch the whole damn video you linked, or just the part you thought would help your argument? Sokka was standing right next to Aang before he want into the Avatar state, and he blew Sokka through the air. And it didn't hurt Sokka at all. And the fact that Katara, who is no where near Jack's strength, was pushing through Aang's wind is enough to say it wouldn't be enough to stop Jack.



> How would he do that when Aang is so well-shielded?



Because he won't be well-shielded enough.



> What wind? All he did was jump super-high. His leg strength is good, but I still doubt he could get through that shield.



Talking about this match - any wind Aang creates.



> That just makes it worse. Since jack has never shown to Jump Good at angles parallel to the ground, only perpendicular.



Like I said, he won't be getting far.



> Yeah because his attacks can decimate things within a large AoE
> True, but he has the experience and power of every Avatar. He was overpowering Ozai even though his firebending was never shown to be as good as his




That, and because of their speed.
Because he could control all 4 of the elements



> When was this? They've been able to counter almost every attack that's been thrown at them in the series.



Which are, not surprisingly, below supersonic speed. The only attacks that can be argued to move at that speed are lightning and Combustion Man's, both of which give the characters incredible levels of difficulty, and there has never been any true concensus on either. 

And they don't always counter them. They are hit on occasion by those normal attacks.

Sure it is. It's the same as saying "It's not a stretch of the imagination to.."





> Thought that'd be obvious via the video.



Still seemed like a double standard on your part.



> Aang's most powerful attacks can kill Jack so trying to block would be a fool's game.



And any of Jack's attacks would kill Aang, while none of Aang's would even damage his sword.



> Yes.. I gave you multiple sources of evidence to prove my point. You've failed to provide me with the one feat I've asked for (Jack slicing or powering through things on the level of that air shield)



Sources that backed my argument. And "the level of that air shield" isn't exactly impressive when, as I said, it failed to stop Katara from walking through it, and from harming either.

Even if Aang's air shield was as impressive as you're trying to make it out to be, you'd be guilty of this:

Negative Proof fallacy → Because a premise cannot be proven false, the premise must be true; or that, because a premise cannot be proven true, the premise must be false.

Besides, I can easily say, show me Aang's air shield defending against someone as physically strong as Jack.



> No you haven't. Not only is Jump Good not a speed feat/ability, Jack also doesn't have the feats to get through Aang's defenses (AFAIK) or survive his best attacks.



Jack's jump good allows him to get high into the air in seconds, and it shows an impressive strength feat.

Far as I see, Aang's shield doesn't have the feats to stop Jack. 



> Let alone the fact that simply dodging all his attacks would be playing a war of attrition and would run him out of stamina.



Not before Aang gets cut in half.

--

Aku was an excellent character in Samurai Jack, and the show's fights in general were more entertaining than Avatar's. It was when Avatar got to their big fights that the show really shined in terms of action.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 10, 2010)

How has this gotten past page one?


----------



## MemnarMumbler (Sep 21, 2010)

I view this as a Jack Bauer vs. Chuck Norris type situation. I don't know who _could_ win, but I know they wouldn't fight long before they realized that they aren't enemies and teamed up to defeat evil everywhere. So maybe instead of debating who would win, it should instead be debated who could beat them if they teamed up.

As to which show is better, I love them both too much to decide.


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 21, 2010)

so wait....a hypersonic class 25(at bare minimum) guy who can bullet time thousands of futuristic rounds point blank from multiple angels briefly squat seven hundred tons and survived atmospheric reentry who wields a magical sword shaped out of a piece of his dads soul by some skyfathers.......vs a bunch of people with barely Robin level reflexes....and almost zero strength feats exceeding class 2

why the fuck was this longer then a page? 

oh..and new guy necroing threads is bad form..if you wanted to weigh in may as well of made a new thread


----------



## Respite (Sep 21, 2010)

MemnarMumbler said:


> I view this as a Jack Bauer vs. Chuck Norris type situation. I don't know who _could_ win, but I know they wouldn't fight long before they realized that they aren't enemies and teamed up to defeat evil everywhere. So maybe instead of debating who would win, it should instead be debated who could beat them if they teamed up.
> 
> As to which show is better, I love them both too much to decide.



No its not like that at all

Ang isent even bad ass.

Anyway Its obv Jack wins

also stop being a necroing


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 21, 2010)

truth be said, you need to take a big turn of heart when you talk about Samurai Jack's robots...


----------

